# Which Daw comes closest to Staffpads workflow/sound/playback - (not caring about touch input)



## edhamilton (Jul 4, 2021)

Which Daw is best at a notation based input workflow?
And having a decent sample library(3rd party) setup for acceptable playback?

Don't need touch input. Happy to use key input.
But am looking for a new Daw that is great at notation input/playback for the first half of the composition process.

thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Jul 4, 2021)

There is a wrong premise in your question - you will not find playback differences between DAW, they all do the same work, delivering MIDI to the VSTi. They all have the same sound/playback - sound of the VSTi, period. Data input, ease of use, midi implementation and workflow is the only thing that may differ.

Staffpad uses a different engine, to overcome iPad lack of raw processing power, and the libraries were reprogrammed to work with it.


----------



## edhamilton (Jul 4, 2021)

of course. 
So which daw do you like for the notation input?


----------



## Vlzmusic (Jul 4, 2021)

edhamilton said:


> of course.
> So which daw do you like for the notation input?


I am using Cubase, entering midi via controller, as many do, but I don't consider it notation input, I basically never open the score view as well. If I work with real score, I export it from elsewhere - Sibelius, Notion, and now Staffpad, to do all the DAW related things in Cubase.


----------



## MadLad (Jul 5, 2021)

Vlzmusic said:


> I am using Cubase, entering midi via controller, as many do, but I don't consider it notation input, I basically never open the score view as well. If I work with real score, I export it from elsewhere - Sibelius, Notion, and now Staffpad, to do all the DAW related things in Cubase.


Yeah, me too. But I use Reaper since it's basically free but I still bought the licens for 50 bucks which is a steal for this program. I just export the stems after everything is written and finalized in Staffpad and then just do all the DAW stuff in Reaper. So, I never need midi anyway


----------

